# Image Ready und gif Export????



## Flame (16. Oktober 2001)

irgendwo hab ich was verstellt. weiß nur nicht wo.

ich habe meine pics als frames aus einem ordner importiert. alles gut und schön.

aber warum, kann ich nur optimiert exportieren?
da sehen die farben im animatec gif so shit aus, da der nicht mit
265 farben exportiert.

wie bekomme ich das hin, das es so wie das original aussieht?

please anybody, help me.


----------



## bdragon (16. Oktober 2001)

Mensch FLAmE 

nimm verdammt nochmal , Fireworks für so etwas.

Dort hast Du die volle Kontrolle über jedes Segment.



wäre das nicht eine Frage für dein eigens Forum 

cya

bdragon


----------



## Flame (16. Oktober 2001)

*upps*

*duckundvomrasenschleich*


----------



## bdragon (17. Oktober 2001)

;-)


----------

